# any pups in KY



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Welcome to the forum. I personally am not familiar with any golden rescues in your area but I live far far away. Hopefully someone here will know of a rescue in your area. 

Be sure to look around the forum to read more about selecting a pup and some of the health concerns that face this wonderful breed. I hate to be the first one to tell you but there is no such thing as a free pup but if you have reasonable resources I'm sure a golden would be a loving companion to you and your children.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Oakly's Dad gave some sage advice there.

Hooch


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. I would be suspicious of any free golden retriever. They dont come cheap and there are health issues with some dogs. But they are the best dogs you can own (my opinion) so please check out some rescues. It is worth it. You know you are getting a healthy dog and can get the right dog for your family. And no puppy training and sleepless nights. If you get one let us know and we like pictures here too. Here is a website for a rescue GRRAND


----------



## jmw465 (Jul 13, 2007)

*thanks*

Thanks for the welcome and the advice.

OD, you are right, the most expensive dogs do start out free. I was reading on this forum about how mad people get at dog sellers while other dogs are destroyed and thought I would adopt one if available.

Hi Hooch

Thanks for the link BeauShel.
I do need to read more about things to look for. Being innocent (ignorant) in my search could have a less than desirable outcome.

James


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Welcome to the forum James. Yes, please do some research. Goldens are wonderful dogs and great with children. They do have some health issues. You are not likely to find a "free" Golden puppy. A rescue might be a great alternative. Goldens are very social and need to be with people, they are fabulous companions. Good luck in your endeavor.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Welcome! I doubt you could find a free Golden, even people who are bad breeders charge for their puppies. You probably could adopt one from a city shelter for the lowest cost, but I would encourage you to contact rescue organizations. They will have beautiful dogs and they have all ready taken care of any vet needs the dog may have before adopting them out. Yes, there will be an adoption fee, but the amount never covers the vet costs they incurred, which means you are paying less than you would if you had adopted the dog from a shelter and then paid for he vetting yourself. You can find rescue groups listed on these sites:

Local Rescues Main

Golden Find Golden Retriever National Rescue Map - at the Land of PureGold


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. I think Maggies Mom has some rescue puppies. They are in Missouri though.


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

There is a great Golden Retriever Rescue in Kentucky. 

Check out: grand.org. 
Golden Retriever Rescue & Adoption. 

They quite often have young dogs and puppies. I know there are probably other great rescues as well.


----------



## jmw465 (Jul 13, 2007)

NOt Not sure if this will work (never posted a pic on here before).

Sorry but I didn't get a Golden. She saved this one from the pound. A Shepard/Husky mix. The mother rejected it and so it was hand fed and who ever had it must have been good people. The pup is VERY well behaved and spunky like a pup should be.
Thanks to all've y'all.

James


----------



## JLJ (Nov 18, 2006)

Well congratulations!!! She looks like a real sweetheart 

Good luck to you and your family. And the new puppy! What did you name her?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She looks like a sweet little girl. It is wonderful that you saved this little pup. I think she looks like an honorey golden.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Congrats and thanks for rescuing. Looks like she will make you guys a great puppy.

Hooch


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

She certainly looks like a wonderful pup! Congratulations!


----------

